

Zuck complains about Chill auto-posting to wall (ironic) - jasonmcalacanis
https://plus.google.com/103716847685048716973/posts/8n2LDFTpi5E

======
jasonmcalacanis
How funny is it that +Mark Zuckerberg of all folks is complaining about folks
auto-posting to people's walls?

This from the guy who automatically posted your movie ticket purchases to your
wall.... and who let's folks automatically add you to groups you don't want to
join.... and who automatically let's your photos be recognized by facial
recognition software.... and allows folks to autotag you and puts those
autotagged photos at the top of your wall..... and who paid a fine to the
government over the beacon project...... and..... and..... well, you get the
idea.

~~~
tincholio
First off, we agree that Zuckerberg has no place complaining about this stuff,
but the main point of the complaint was not that the chill.com app it posts
crap on your wall, but that it makes it seem like you wrote it. Even in their
response to Zuck ( [http://chill.com/blog/2011/08/chilling/our-response-to-
mark-...](http://chill.com/blog/2011/08/chilling/our-response-to-mark-
zuckerberg-2/) ) the examples they put there are very different from their
own.

Otherwise, their opt-out strategy seems on par with the rest of crappy,
spammy, FB apps out there.

